# Oh no,,,,,Maryeo



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Maryeo, Where are you?
I hope your new job is going well.
It is taking to much of your time!
I hope you can chimn in and say hi
cc


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey Maryeo, hope you keep your sanity. I can't imagine taking a job right before the holidays. Crazy.... Keep us updated.

Curious, have you found out any more on why the other four before you left?

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------

